# Cycling caps under helmets



## Welsh wheels (3 Jul 2017)

I brought a cycling cap a while but I haven't used it much. I was going to wear it under my helmet, but I noticed that in the helmet manual, it states not to wear anything like a cap under the helmet as the helmet may loosen or come off. Is it really not a good idea to wear a cap under your helmet (plenty of cyclists do that) or are Specialized just covering themselves for every remotely possible eventuality?


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2017)

I have always worn something under the helmet, used to be a cap now it tends to be a Buff.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (3 Jul 2017)

The helmet relies on friction between pads and hair to not move around freely. Spez seems to suggest that a hat will reduce the friction and thus allow the helmet to move around and possibly shift during an accident where it could have protected you.
I think it would be reasonably easy to figure out whether that is the case or not. You need to perform two experiments - one with and one without a cap. There is no need to heed to broad, ill-motivated rules.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2017)

Why wear a helmet for the safety properties, and then risk compromising those properties by wearing something underneath it?

It may be OK, it may be not, but seeing as a helmet is a piece of supposed safety equipment I will not wear items between them and my scalp as long as manufacturers advise me not to do so, unless someone comes up with some reasonable evidence to suggest it does not compromise helmet function in any way.


----------



## Crackle (3 Jul 2017)

I wear one in the rain only as I'm a spectacles wearer, too hot otherwise.


----------



## Markymark (3 Jul 2017)

The cap protects your head, the helmet protects your cap. I'd probably ditch the helmet and just wear the cap as you'll get the same protection and look much cooler. I have a number of cycling caps and it's a well recognised fact that I'm the coolest member on this forum.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> ..it's a well recognised fact that I'm the coolest member on this forum after Drago.



FTFY.


----------



## Crackle (3 Jul 2017)

I was once touring in French France, Brittany and we got some rain heading in. I'd forgotten my hat so saw a bike shop and wheeled my crunchy, grinding French into play and went in and asked for a hat. Except I believe I got it slightly wrong and instead of saying I desire a hat, I think i told the old lady I desired her..............a hat. Certainly her face showed a range of emotions until my hand pointed in the general direction of the hats.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (3 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> The cap protects your head, the helmet protects your cap. I'd probably ditch the helmet and just wear the cap as you'll get the same protection and look much cooler. I have a number of cycling caps and it's a well recognised fact that I'm the coolest member on this forum.


You may be cool, but you are also the master of the non-sequitur. Judging by your logic, you probably wear your sunglasses indoors when interviewed on TV.


----------



## Markymark (3 Jul 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> You may be cool, but you are also the master of the non-sequitur. Judging by your logic, you probably wear your sunglasses indoors when interviewed on TV.


Only an idiot wears sunglasses indoors......so yes.


----------



## Markymark (3 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Delusional nobbers.


After seeing your _sock photo_ I've weighted your opinion of coolness accordingly so my statement of fact still holds true.


----------



## I like Skol (3 Jul 2017)

Marky, is your car up north for repairs or something? I saw it drive past me heading in the opposite direction this morning, a shiny black Audi, one of the flash ones. The numberplate was a nice touch I thought and gave away your true identity......


----------



## Markymark (3 Jul 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Marky, is your car up north for repairs or something? I saw it drive past me heading in the opposite direction this morning, a shiny black Audi, one of the flash ones. The numberplate was a nice touch I thought and gave away your true identity......
> 
> View attachment 360180


Take one of my cars up north???? Only if I wanted a cheap way to have 4 wheels removed....


----------



## Welsh wheels (3 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Why wear a helmet for the safety properties, and then risk compromising those properties by wearing something underneath it?
> 
> It may be OK, it may be not, but seeing as a helmet is a piece of supposed safety equipment I will not wear items between them and my scalp as long as manufacturers advise me not to do so, unless someone comes up with some reasonable evidence to suggest it does not compromise helmet function in any way.


Fair


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2017)

Fair is my middle name


----------



## Markymark (3 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Fair is my middle name


Missing a y at the end I think....


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> Except I believe I got it slightly wrong and instead of saying I desire a hat, I think i told the old lady I desired her..............a hat


Might you have said "capeau" instead of "chapeau"?


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> The helmet relies on friction between pads and hair to not move around freely. Spez seems to suggest that a hat will reduce the friction and thus allow the helmet to move around and possibly shift during an accident where it could have protected you.
> I think it would be reasonably easy to figure out whether that is the case or not. You need to perform two experiments - one with and one without a cap. There is no need to heed to broad, ill-motivated rules.


Yeah, it's nonsense.

So the helmets work with bald heads, buzz cuts, superfine shoulder length adolescent hair, masses of unruly wavy hair, corn rows, an "afro", wiry steel grey hair etc etc etc** but might fail if you wear a cap?

** Odds are they didn't test it with any hair, just something like this:


----------



## Bollo (3 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4865234, member: 259"]Yes, it's an American company. The last Specialized bike I bought came with so many safety warnings that I'd probably never have ridden it if I'd followed them all.[/QUOTE]
'Merkin speedplay pedals come with so many warnings of "serious injury or death" that I suspect they might be made of plutonium and anthrax.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (3 Jul 2017)




----------



## Tin Pot (3 Jul 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I brought a cycling cap a while but I haven't used it much. I was going to wear it under my helmet, but I noticed that in the helmet manual, it states not to wear anything like a cap under the helmet as the helmet may loosen or come off. Is it really not a good idea to wear a cap under your helmet (plenty of cyclists do that) or are Specialized just covering themselves for every remotely possible eventuality?



You'll be fine.


----------



## Globalti (3 Jul 2017)

The idea that wearing a cap might interfere with the function of the helmet is of course baloney and is part of the myth perpetuated by manufacturers with the unwitting collusion of elfn'safety zealots, that a cycling helmet is something cleverer than simply a chunk of shock-absorbing styrofoam between your head and the road. 

I tried wearing a cap under my helmet once instead of my usual buff but I found that I had to lift my head a little more to see under the peak, which gave me sore neck muscles.


----------



## Markymark (3 Jul 2017)

Globalti said:


> The idea that wearing a cap might interfere with the function of the helmet is of course baloney and is part of the myth perpetuated by manufacturers with the unwitting collusion of elfn'safety zealots, that a cycling helmet is something cleverer than simply a chunk of shock-absorbing styrofoam between your head and the road.
> 
> I tried wearing a cap under my helmet once instead of my usual buff but I found that I had to lift my head a little more to see under the peak, which gave me sore neck muscles.


Yet you believe the elfn'safety zealots about wearing a helmet at all?


----------



## MacB (3 Jul 2017)

Bollo said:


> 'Merkin speedplay pedals come with so many warnings of "serious injury or death" that I suspect they might be made of plutonium and anthrax.



Nah those warnings are valid, the makers of clicky pedals know they are selling a dangerous snake oil. They just never expected such a high %age of cyclists to be so gullible.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2017)

I believe whatever is evidenced, nothing more.

On an unrelated note, I went to walk the dog the other day wearing a cloth cap under a bowler hat.


----------



## Bollo (3 Jul 2017)

MacB said:


> Nah those warnings are valid, the makers of clicky pedals know they are selling a dangerous snake oil. They just never expected such a high %age of cyclists to be so gullible.


You know me Bludge, always trying to buy the game.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jul 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I brought a cycling cap a while but I haven't used it much. I was going to wear it under my helmet, but I noticed that in the helmet manual, it states not to wear anything like a cap under the helmet as the helmet may loosen or come off. Is it really not a good idea to wear a cap under your helmet (plenty of cyclists do that) or are Specialized just covering themselves for every remotely possible eventuality?


I usually ride with a cap under my lid, I imagine Spesh are just covering themselves against possible litigation.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2017)

The Hipsters seem to be embracing this style.


----------



## Dave Davenport (3 Jul 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I usually ride with a cap under my lid, I imagine Spesh are just covering themselves against possible litigation.


How do you manage that with your human cannonball style visored lid?


----------



## Globalti (3 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> Yet you believe the elfn'safety zealots about wearing a helmet at all?



No, I make my own judgement. Having banged my head on the road a couple of times and seen the texture of the road imprinted in the outer shell I have come to think that having a shell of styrofoam around my skull is no bad thing if it reduces the chances of a brain injury. I also saw how a helmet deflected a glancing blow when my son nutted a tree at speed, meaning that he was only unconscious for a couple of minutes as opposed to hitting the tree with his temple and possibly doing worse, more localised damage.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2017)

NONONONONONONONONONO!


----------



## Markymark (3 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> NONONONONONONONONONO!


Can you get to the point please?


----------



## Globalti (3 Jul 2017)

Eh? Wassat?


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2017)

Globalti said:


> No, I make my own judgement. Having banged my head on the road a couple of times and seen the texture of the road imprinted in the outer shell I have come to think that having a shell of styrofoam around my skull is no bad thing if it reduces the chances of a brain injury. I also saw how a helmet deflected a glancing blow when my son nutted a tree at speed, meaning that he was only unconscious for a couple of minutes as opposed to hitting the tree with his temple and possibly doing worse, more localised damage.



Here we go...


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2017)

Globalti said:


> Eh? Wassat?


Well, I see you haven't even been a member of CC for ten years** yet, so it's very possible you aren't aware of the policy of only discussing the efficaciousness of helmets on in the helmet thread

**Happy anniversary for next week


----------



## Globalti (3 Jul 2017)

I was on the original site for a few years before the current version came along. For a few years I used a different forum name.

I don't generally bother with helmet disputes so if you are upset by what I wrote, get a mod to move it over to the helmet thread.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2017)

Globalti said:


> I was on the original site for a few years before the current version came along. For a few years I used a different forum name.
> 
> I don't generally bother with helmet disputes so if you are upset by what I wrote, get a mod to move it over to the helmet thread.


I've already reported Mark's post, because it would eventually lead to one like yours. And then we would go down the same rabbit hole all helmet threads go down, and this one is interesting on it's own.

And the ten year things was a joke. You've been on here twice as long as me (at least). I thought it was funny to talk about someone who will celebrate their tenth anniversary here as if they were a newbie. Sorry if I offended.


----------



## Tanis8472 (3 Jul 2017)

Just wear the cap. I do


----------



## Globalti (3 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> And the ten year things was a joke. You've been on here twice as long as me (at least). I thought it was funny to talk about someone who will celebrate their tenth anniversary here as if they were a newbie. Sorry if I offended.



Ha ha, no offence taken.


----------



## User169 (3 Jul 2017)

Giro sell cycling caps which can be worn under a helment as does Spesh.


----------



## Markymark (3 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I've already reported Mark's post, because it would eventually lead to one like yours. And then we would go down the same rabbit hole all helmet threads go down, and this one is interesting on it's own.
> 
> And the ten year things was a joke. You've been on here twice as long as me (at least). I thought it was funny to talk about someone who will celebrate their tenth anniversary here as if they were a newbie. Sorry if I offended.


Not wishing to argue but how can you have a thread about making something more or less safe without talking about how safe the item is already?


----------



## Bollo (3 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> The Hipsters seem to be embracing this style.
> 
> View attachment 360202


Totally Mexico!


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Jul 2017)

This thread has an extremely short life expectancy.

Good effort early doors though. 6/10.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> Not wishing to argue but how can you have a thread about making something more or less safe without talking about how safe the item is already?


Oh, come on. Did you never study logic? You start with a premise "A helmet securely and correctly fastened to the head will protect you in an accident" and a proposition "A helmet over a cycling cap will protect you just as well in a accident". You then attempt to prove or disprove the proposition, assuming the premise is true. And go to the helmet thread to debate the premise.


----------



## Markymark (3 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Oh, come on. Did you never study logic? You start with a premise "A helmet securely and correctly fastened to the head will protect you in an accident" and a proposition "A helmet over a cycling cap will protect you just as well in a accident". You then attempt to prove or disprove the proposition, assuming the premise is true. And go to the helmet thread to debate the premise.


Smearing brown sauce on your head makes you more likely to win the lotter (the premise). 

The brown sauce tunes my brain into the cosmos. Squirting ketchup in my ears interferes with cosmic rays making it less likely to win the lottery according to my firmly held belief in my premise. 

Can we debate whether squirting ketchup in your ears makes you more or less likely without debating how the likely the premise is originally?


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> Smearing brown sauce on your head makes you more likely to win the lotter (the premise). Can we debate whether squirting ketchup in your ears makes you more or less likely without debating how the likely the premise is originally?


No, they are too different. Different substance, different application technique, different body part. However if you want to ask whether smearing ketchup on your head in the same manner as the brown sauce would help, then we could talk. I need to know what properties of brown sauce lead to the alleged protection and then look at whether ketchup had those same properties. Eg if it was because brown colour is well known to prevent concussion, then I would say no. If it was due to the particular stickiness engendered by the ratio of vinegar to sugar, then I could compare ingredients and see if ketchup might do the trick.

(I'm writing this on the assumption that this is all going to be cleaned up later by a mod )

Edit: missed the key word/typo "lotter" Ah well, too lazy to fix my post.


----------



## Ian H (3 Jul 2017)

At some point cycling caps appear to have suffered a redesign so that they fit under h*lm*ts. Unfortunately this makes them less effective when worn as sole head-covering. Rather irritating.


----------



## Markymark (3 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> No, they are too different. Different substance, different application technique, different body part. However if you want to ask whether smearing ketchup on your head in the same manner as the brown sauce would help, then we could talk. I need to know what properties of brown sauce lead to the alleged protection and then look at whether ketchup had those same properties. Eg if it was because brown colour is well known to prevent concussion, then I would say no. If it was due to the particular stickiness engendered by the ratio of vinegar to sugar, then I could compare ingredients and see if ketchup might do the trick.
> 
> (I'm writing this on the assumption that this is all going to be cleaned up later by a mod )


the brown sauce definitely helps. I know lots of people who don't smear brown sauce and they've never won. I regularly do and I've won lots of £10. Stands to reason. The mix of ingredients directs the cosmic rays. The ketchup interferes with it. Now debate the ketchup without debating the brown sauce (which belongs in the brown sauce thread)


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> The cap protects your head, the helmet protects your cap. I'd probably ditch the helmet and just wear the cap as you'll get the same protection and look much cooler. I have a number of cycling caps and it's a well recognised fact that I'm the coolest member on this forum.


Yes but you live in "That London" up here in Jockland I need to wear a helmet over my cap as the wind will blow my cap off


----------



## Markymark (3 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Easily. You don't need to know what the baseline effectiveness is, just what the change is (positive, negative or zero).
> 
> I had a cycle cap once, it was free. I've probably lost it. I certainly never wore it.


Read the rest of my drivel, I'm not doing it again!!


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> Can you get to the point please?


There's no limit, I think he's saying.

In essence, feel free to reach for the sky, as there's no valley to deep, no maintain to high.


----------



## Markymark (3 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Do I have to?


No but it does give an answer to counter your post.


----------



## Shaun (3 Jul 2017)

I haven't removed any posts but *if you want to discuss the efficacy of helmets, please do it here:* https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/helmet-discussions.174/

This thread is about wearing cycling caps under helmets, so please let's get back on topic ... thanks.


----------



## Tanis8472 (3 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Oh, come on. Did you never study logic? You start with a premise "A helmet securely and correctly fastened to the head will protect you in an accident" and a proposition "A helmet over a cycling cap will protect you just as well in a accident". You then attempt to prove or disprove the proposition, assuming the premise is true. And go to the helmet thread to debate the premise.




Surely you mean a preposition 

And btw, Brown sauce is better at protecting against sun burn when not wearing a hat or helmet than red sauce.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jul 2017)

If the cap fits, wear it!


----------



## Welsh wheels (3 Jul 2017)

This thread was in trouble from the moment I used the word helmet, wasn't it?


----------



## Tanis8472 (3 Jul 2017)

Yes lol


----------



## Apollonius (3 Jul 2017)

It is pretty conventional to wear a cycling cap under your helmet when it is raining. I wear a headband at all times to keep the sweat from stinging my eyes. Some people wear a bandana under the helmet. Some people don't wear helmets. You choose.


----------



## mjr (3 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> I wear one in the rain only as I'm a spectacles wearer, too hot otherwise.


The brim on the hat in your avatar looks like it would keep the rain off your specs. Try one like that.



Crackle said:


> wheeled my crunchy, grinding French into play


You need to put mudflaps on your English to stop it splattering your French with grit... 



jefmcg said:


> So the helmets work with bald heads, buzz cuts, superfine shoulder length adolescent hair, masses of unruly wavy hair, corn rows, an "afro", wiry steel grey hair etc etc etc** but might fail if you wear a cap?


No, the helmets don't work with voluminous hairstyles - some manuals tell you not to have those hairstyles and I think Specialized is one but I CBA to check right now. There's a link to the big S's manual in the main helmet thread IIRC - where this topic of undermining helmets was already well covered a while ago. So much for keeping it all on one thread!



MiK1138 said:


> Yes but you live in "That London" up here in Jockland I need to wear a helmet over my cap as the wind will blow my cap off


Buy a cap with a chinstrap you tightwad!


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 Jul 2017)

Five pages in and no one has asked the essential question:

Peak up or peak down?


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> Five pages in and no one has asked the essential question:
> 
> Peak up or peak down?



Or even wrong way around.


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4865885, member: 43827"]The most important reason for not wearing a "cycling" hat at all, either alone or under a helmet, is that it makes you look like a poser, even more so if it is a branded one (unless you are riding a steel bike with toe-clips and straps in one of the Eroicas). [/QUOTE]


Other rides, and caps are available, 













I'm going to need a bigger bag...



__ BalkanExpress
__ 8 Jun 2017



The goodie bag you get at registration: Jersey, cap and sun glasses all with this years La...


----------



## Shaun (3 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4865885, member: 43827"]The most important reason for not wearing a "cycling" hat at all, either alone or under a helmet, is that it makes you look like a poser, even more so if it is a branded one (unless you are riding a steel bike with toe-clips and straps in one of the Eroicas). [/QUOTE]
... or unless it's a CycleChat one ... they're exempt.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2017)

I wear a cap. Or a hat if dressing for the destination and not the journey.
Sometimes I wear a helmet too.

Being fond of a #1 on the top and #0 back'n'sides with very little hair I suspect the chances of my getting skin cancer on my bonce are not slim.

And, back in the day, I got a sunburnt scalp whilst wearing an helmet.


----------



## Milzy (3 Jul 2017)

Cool story, my lid has a peak built in that flips up or down. It can be changed for a normal band. This is great as I can have the benefit of a peak without a sweaty head. I just need to found out what the benefit is. Like it really helps that much if it's raining? They seemed to use hats in the old days to keep the sun off their head and out of their eyes before they used sun glasses.


----------



## Markymark (3 Jul 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> Five pages in and no one has asked the essential question:
> 
> Peak up or peak down?


Simple answer. Is your ride a gentle pace or Captain Speedy. Flippin the peak down is like changing gear.


----------



## Davos87 (3 Jul 2017)

Always wear my cap under helmet peak up. 
1.Prevents red sunburn stripes on my napper that look a bit like the shape of venting on my Kask Mojito
2. It disguises my male pattern baldness which I'm thoroughly ashamed of.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2017)

Shaun said:


> ... or unless it's a CycleChat one ... they're exempt.


I'm afraid that's true.


----------



## LarryDuff (3 Jul 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> Five pages in and no one has asked the essential question:
> 
> Peak up or peak down?


Depends if it's raining or not.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jul 2017)

Wind in the hair or a cap, like real men


----------



## jayonabike (3 Jul 2017)

I'm a cycle cap no helmet man myself. Some of my caps suit peak up others peak down. My latest cap is a Walz wool jobbie and that definitely peak down.


----------



## Welsh wheels (3 Jul 2017)

Well the only reason I have a cycling cap is so that I could own some Castelli kit but only have to pay 12 quid.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2017)

I have a couple of cycling caps that i wear under my helmet to stop bugs from getting inside. TBH i only wear a helmet on main roads, as soon as i turn off onto the lanes, i always take it off and just wear the cap. I wouldnt be without one now.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jul 2017)

Milzy said:


> Cool story, my lid has a peak built in that flips up or down. It can be changed for a normal band. This is great as I can have the benefit of a peak without a sweaty head. I just need to found out what the benefit is. Like it really helps that much if it's raining? They seemed to use hats in the old days to keep the sun off their head and out of their eyes before they used sun glasses.


IME, helmet peaks aren't much good at keeping rain out of your eyes/off your glasses. A peaked cycling cap (under or sans helmet, as the user prefers) has always worked better for me.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Jul 2017)

I thought cycle caps were pointless frippery until my long commutes in winter '15/16.

At which point I realised they were magical.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Jul 2017)

I wear a golf visor under my helmet. The visor is longer than a cycle cap and so keeps the sun out of my eyes, my glasses dry if its raininf and my head cool.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2017)

I use a cycling cap under the helmet, or I wear one of those towel type things that evaporate sweat and cool your head. If my helmet slides around, I adjust the straps.When I wear helmets. Almost any mass start or group event requires helmets o'er here.


----------



## postman (6 Jul 2017)

Markymark said:


> The cap protects your head, the helmet protects your cap. I'd probably ditch the helmet and just wear the cap as you'll get the same protection and look much cooler. I have a number of cycling caps and it's a well recognised fact that I'm the coolest member on this forum.




I doff my hat to you sir.


----------



## Tanis8472 (6 Jul 2017)

postman said:


> I doff my hat to you sir.



Chapeu


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Jul 2017)

If you're a Yorkshire person, is cycling in a flat cap more aerodynamic?
It may clash a bit with the lycra, but I just sorta wondered


----------



## Milzy (6 Jul 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> If you're a Yorkshire person, is cycling in a flat cap more aerodynamic?
> It may clash a bit with the lycra, but I just sorta wondered


My whippet ran off with mine while I was drinking real ale.


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Well the only reason I have a cycling cap is so that I could own some Castelli kit but only have to pay 12 quid.


Socks ftw 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/castelli-rosso-corsa-9-cycling-socks-1

but what's so special about Castelli, everyone wears it...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jul 2017)

Ditch the helmet, wear the cap. Simples.


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> If my helmet slides around, I adjust the straps.


The standards don't allow the straps to do up tight enough to stop it sliding around when worn over a slippy layer, in order to avoid the straps being a strangulation hazard if the helmet shatters in certain ways.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jul 2017)

I'm bald. I've worn a cycle cap for many years as it soaks up sweat which otherwise runs in to and stings my eyes, keeps me warm in winter, shades my eyes from sun and my glasses from rain. A great piece of multi function low cost kit.

I'd never realised or considered it might interfere with the efficiency of my helmet. I've smashed two high quality helmets and a good friend one, each time when wearing a cap.

I'm not sure what to make of this but find it hard to believe a flimsy piece of material has much impact on the efficiency of a helmet? I'm bald, the friend I refer to is a young woman with long hair worn in a ponytail. How do manufacturers account for this in the design?

My cap of choice is made by Buff and is not a traditional cycling cap. I love it; soft, lightweight, dries quickly, packs away in pocket easily, reversible, two colour all for about £15.00


----------



## Alex1982 (29 Jul 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I brought a cycling cap a while but I haven't used it much. I was going to wear it under my helmet, but I noticed that in the helmet manual, it states not to wear anything like a cap under the helmet as the helmet may loosen or come off. Is it really not a good idea to wear a cap under your helmet (plenty of cyclists do that) or are Specialized just covering themselves for every remotely possible eventuality?



I use it for summer use as it helps stop sweat raining down into my eyes


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (30 Jul 2017)

I wear a buff under my helmet in summer & a thermal skull cap in winter. I have seen audax photos of riders wearing "Benny" style woolly hats with a helmet perched on top, not actually covering the head at all!


----------



## captain nemo1701 (31 Jul 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I brought a cycling cap a while but I haven't used it much. I was going to wear it under my helmet, but I noticed that in the helmet manual, it states not to wear anything like a cap under the helmet as the helmet may loosen or come off. Is it really not a good idea to wear a cap under your helmet (plenty of cyclists do that) or are Specialized just covering themselves for every remotely possible eventuality?



I ride Specialized and have their helmet. Rubbish about the manual - how can something strapped to your chin become loose if you wear a cap under it?. I wear my riding skull cap in cold winter weather, helmet stays on perfectly. Sounds like the Spesh lawyer was just going through a list of possible freak claims.


----------



## FishFright (31 Jul 2017)

Specialized have a long history of ass covering quasi legalise. A good few years back my mate had a Rockhopper with paperwork that pretty much said riding it off road was verboten,


----------



## mjr (31 Jul 2017)

captain nemo1701 said:


> how can something strapped to your chin become loose if you wear a cap under it?


By having a lower co-efficient of friction than having nothing in the way, and being easier to compress or tear in a crash than what the helmet was designed to be pressed against. It ain't just Spesh who advise against it. Maybe they're all following each other, but it seems like most buyers are happy to comply or are ignoring usage instructions, which has been suggested as a reason why helmets don't deliver a real-world outcomes benefit, but I doubt that.


----------



## woodbutcher (31 Jul 2017)

Ive never worn a helmet or a cap but l have given in to family and friends pressure and ordered a helmet which hasn't arrived as yet. 
I will give it a go for the sake of peace and quiet but l don't feel over-enthusiastic about the thing especially because on the few occasions that the bike and l have dramatically parted company l have landed on my arse.....padded shorts anyone?


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Statistically you are more likely to have an upper limb or hip injury in a cycling incident than you are a head injury. I reckon full 'Merkin fottball pads and hip[ protectors should be _de rigueur_...


----------



## woodbutcher (31 Jul 2017)

My argument exactly but it doesn't stop doom and gloom merchants predicting impending brain damage ....nil desperandum !


----------



## woodbutcher (31 Jul 2017)

AndyRM said:


> View attachment 365350


So thats where the Trump got his "syrup of fig"


----------



## RoubaixCube (31 Jul 2017)

I occasionally wear a hat underneath my helmet if its raining or a DHB bandanna if i'm doing a 60+ miler or if its an extremely hot commute. Keeps the sweat off my eyes


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2017)

As above, I like to wear a cap or bandanna under my helmet for the same reasons.


----------

